# Ozzy Ford XR6 Turbo Falcon



## Stihlman441 (Jun 30, 2012)

This is the lattest Ford FG Falcon XR6 Turbo make in Australia.
6 cylinder turbo 270 kw


----------



## benp (Jul 1, 2012)

First the Mad Max car, now this? 

Man, you guys get all of the cool stuff!!!!!!

That is awesome!!!!!!! Even a trailer hitch, nice.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jul 1, 2012)

Don't y'all have 4 door Ford rangers as well? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## t613 (Jul 12, 2012)

benp said:


> First the Mad Max car, now this?
> 
> Man, you guys get all of the cool stuff!!!!!!
> 
> That is awesome!!!!!!! Even a trailer hitch, nice.



I was thinking the same thing! Nice car, love the hitch receiver!

Tim


----------

